# Feeding Nerite Snails



## WickedOdie (Aug 15, 2015)

They will find debris and food. Your shrimp are always going to get to it before the snails. You can get lettuce, zucchini, cucumber. But I wouldn't worry too much. They will get scraps that your shrimp miss.


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

how do you feed the veggies? I have a clip to hold cucumber but how do you do corn & whatever else is small?


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

I wouldn't try to feed corn for nerites...

Stick with big things things that the snail can sit on and rasp away at like:
-cucumber slices
-blanched (lightly cooked) zucchini slices
-blanched broccoli stem slices
-blanched carrots
-lettuce


----------



## Griffith Sky-Treader (Jul 26, 2015)

@Wicked My snails are rather picky, plus I seldom feed my shrimps, so scraps are non-existent. Not to mention I tend to feed meaty food... I don't want to use cucumber as it broke down and dirtied my water goo easily the last time I did that. I'll try out the lettuce and zucchini though. 

@schnebbles I feed the vegetables by simply dumping them in the tank (at certain spots). I don't use clips for any of my food so it tends to move around. Plus the clips are pretty bulky for me.

@mattin Thanks for the information, I thought that the nerites might enjoy the corn since my shrimps go crazy for it. Cucumber messes up the water and along with broccoli bits, my nerites don't seem to like it. They nibble a little before moving on. I've tried steamed carrots yesterday and they seem to like it. Lettuce will have to wait for a later response I suppose.


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

Zucchini is neater I found. Thanks Cucumber. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Griffith Sky-Treader (Jul 26, 2015)

Alright, thanks for confirmation! c:

Anyone tried out spinach/pumpkin/pea etc. with good results(no cloudy water/ disintegration)


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

I feed de-skinned diced peas to my fish, they go just fine. Nerites never have a chance.


----------

